# Netgear MA111 Problem



## MMC2002 (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem USB-Stick von Netgear, dem MA111. Er will einfach nicht richtig connecten. 

Ich benutze in meinem kleinen Netzwerk momentan zwei Rechner. Mein "großer" ist über Netzwerkkabel mit dem Netgear MR814 V2 Router verbunden. Der Router hängt an meinem Kabelmodem. Bis hier hin keine Probleme. Internetverbindung funktioniert wunderbar.

Nun zum eigentlichen Kernproblem. An meinem Laptop (Gericom X5 Force) habe ich den USB-Stick MA111 angeschlossen. Dieser findet zwar den Router, wenn ich beim Netgear Configuration Tool bei der Einstellung Standort überprüfen scanne, aber er will einfach nicht im Modus Infrastruktur connecten. Allerdings kann er ohne Probleme eine Verbindung zum Router herstellen, wenn ich auf Ad-Hoc (Peer-to-Peer) stelle. Da ich ja über den Router ins Netz der Netze will, bringt mir das herzlich wenig. 

Da er ja per Peer-toPeer eine Verbindung herstellt, kann es nicht an der Signalstärke liegen bzw. ist somit erwiesen, dass keine Störquellen vorhanden sind. Oder irre ich mich da? 

Ich habe auch schon den aktuellen Treiber installiert. 

Woran kann es denn nur liegen, dass er nicht connecten will?

MfG
MMC2oo2


----------



## Maximodo (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,
welche Sicherheitsmasnahmen hast du denn am Router eingestellt WEP aktiviert? Mac Filter?
Dass er eine AdHoc Verbindung zum Router aufbaut kann eigentlich schlecht sein vielleicht verbindet er zu sich selber 
Hast du mal probiert alles einstellungen am Router die W-Lan betreffen zurückzusetzen?


----------



## MMC2002 (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort. Du hattest recht mit der Vermutung, dass er zu sich selbst connectet im Ad-Hoc Modus. 
Ich habe auf meinem Router WEP eingeschaltet, habe aber auch auf meinem Laptop den Netzwerkschlüssel eingetragen. MAC Filter habe ich nicht an. 
Würde es etwas bringen, wenn ich den Kanal ändere?


----------



## Maximodo (6. Juli 2004)

Naja würd an deiner Stelle erst mal WEP deaktivieren und was du sonst noch an hast  kann man ja später immer noch nach holen.
Kanal ändern kannste mal probieren vielleicht gar net schlecht.
Bei dem Client die richtige IP eingeben wenn er sie nicht per DHCP bezieht 
einstellen dass er nur zu Infrastrukturen connecten darf, nach dem WLan scannen wenn es bei der Software nötig ist angeben dass er auch zu "nicht gesicherten" W-Lans verbinden darf,
Dein gefundenes W-Lan als standard definieren und wenns dann läuft die Verschlüsselung aktivieren.
Und da es eh ein Laptop ist vielleicht einfach mal in die nähe deines Routers setzen *fg*


----------



## MMC2002 (7. Juli 2004)

Danke erstmal für deine Tipps. Werde das mal alles ausprobieren.
MfG
MMC2k2


----------

